# Iberital MC2 not working anymore



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Think I killed it today. Took it apart to clean it and the upper burr wasn't unscrewing as it always did. Thought it would be a good idea to switch it on to grind the stucked beans but I forgot to put back the worn know so it jammed. It made a buzzing noise and also saw a spark on the wall socket. Have quickly switched it off and managed to unscrew the top burr manually but now it won't switch on anymore. Makes no noise at all, completely dead. This jamming thing happened before when I used rice to clean it but after switching it off and turning the know towards more coarse it always came back to me. Was looking to upgrade it anyways but hoping i would get something back of what I paid for it. Anyone knows how much it could cost to have it fixed?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you checked the fuse? (You did say you saw a spark by the plug)


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Check fuse on plug and an internal fuse which may well be indside.


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

You mean the fusr from the wall socket? I have plugged it in a different socket but no change.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

I think he means try changing the fuse in the plug.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The fuse in the plug.... (That plugs in to the wall).

It's unlikely to be the wall socket itself.


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Just checked it and no its not the fuse in the plug.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

May not be a uk member if euro or is check internal fuse as 2 pin plugs are often unfused the internal fuse may well be a glass fuse but if you don't know what a fuse is I suggest you take it to a repair shop before you injure yourself or burn the building down....

how did you test the fuse?


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

My Gaggia Classic has the same fuse, 13A, so I put the one that was in the Iberital plug in the Gaggia and it worked fine. I have also tested the Iberital with the fuse in the Gaggia but still dead. Will try to find the internal fuse and see if that's the culprit.


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

The grinder is working fine again. Will not say what the problem was because it will make me look like the biggest idiot that ever walked the earth. Thanks everyone who tried to help.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

good news:good:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mains fuse? (it's helpful to share - we've all been there)


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Switch on the side is my guess......


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Over tightened burrs and seized it?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I was also going for the side on/off switch,

Ian


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Very close! It was the switch on the front that I actually forgot to press. I know, I know... Was hoping to get away with it but I can see that you guys won't let me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

koahhe said:


> Very close! It was the switch on the front that I actually forgot to press. I know, I know... Was hoping to get away with it but I can see that you guys won't let me


Man we nave done something similar at some point , don't worry !


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought my grinder had broken once. I had just fined the grind down too much without the burrs running and they jammed against the coffee between them. It did cause me 10 minutes of panic though before I realised what is done.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

koahhe said:


> Very close! It was the switch on the front that I actually forgot to press. I know, I know... Was hoping to get away with it but I can see that you guys won't let me


Not thinking properly... Not enough caffeine... Can't get caffeine because grinder not working... Oh - I forgot to switch it on









I've been there


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Bravery indeed to admit that.

Ian


----------

